# What is wrong with my ports?



## Kero619 (May 3, 2014)

i think there is something blocking my ports, i realized some problem about a month ago but didn't think much of it. 
i downloaded titanfall and played it for about 2 days, but then the next morning when i tried to open it up it game me this error

engine error
couldn't allocate any server IP port, tried 2 addresses

the 2nd time i realized there way a problem was when i tried to open up teamspeak 3 last night and it gave me this error.

a critical error occurred, the application will be terminated please notify us about the error in out support forms.
error spawning server connection handler

i looked into it and it looks as if i am either having some firewall blocking my ports or something hogging them.
the latest problem was today when steam wouldn't connect.

DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01) - NTFS_AMD64 
Internet Explorer: 11.0.9600.16428
Run by Kero at 17:39:51 on 2014-05-02
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.8113.5207 [GMT -10:00]
.
AV: Norton AntiVirus *Enabled/Updated* {D87FA2C0-F526-77B1-D6EC-0EDF3936CEDB}
SP: Norton AntiVirus *Enabled/Updated* {631E4324-D31C-783F-EC5C-35AD42B18466}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Outdated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdsync.exe
C:\windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\windows\system32\WLANExt.exe
C:\windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\REALTEK\Realtek Bluetooth\AvrcpService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\REALTEK\Realtek Bluetooth\BTDevMgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\MAGIX Services\Database\bin\FABS.exe
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hi-Rez Studios\HiPatchService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe
C:\windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\REALTEK\Realtek Bluetooth\BTServer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI\MSI HOUSE\MSIFoundationService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI\Super-Charger\ChargeService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\21.2.0.38\NAV.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Identity Safe\Engine\2014.7.0.43\NST.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\21.2.0.38\NAV.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe
C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\NvTmru.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\Origin.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\daemonu.exe
C:\windows\SysWOW64\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\Program Files\Qualcomm Atheros\Killer Network Manager\BFNService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver\Application\iusb3mon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI\Super-Charger\Super-Charger.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\YouCam\YCMMirage.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Identity Safe\Engine\2014.7.0.43\NST.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Naga\RazerNagaSysTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PureLeads\PureLeadsTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\REALTEK\Realtek Bluetooth\RtkBleServ.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Razer Game Booster\RzKLService.exe
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\PureLeads\PureLeadsSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrlHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServicePeerNet
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\FWService\IntelMeFWService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PureLeads\PureLeads.Service.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvtray.exe
C:\windows\System32\cscript.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://search.yahoo.com/?type=599486&fr=spigot-yhp-ie
uDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://msi13.msn.com
mStart Page = hxxp://msi.msn.com
mWinlogon: Userinit = userinit.exe
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: Norton Vulnerability Protection: {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\21.2.0.38\IPS\IPSBHO.dll
BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: Norton Identity Protection: {AB4C7833-A6EC-433f-B9FE-6B14B1A2F836} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Identity Safe\Engine\2014.7.0.43\CoIEPlg.dll
TB: Norton Identity Safe Toolbar: {A13C2648-91D4-4bf3-BC6D-0079707C4389} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Identity Safe\Engine\2014.7.0.43\CoIEPlg.dll
uRun: [EADM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\Origin.exe" -AutoStart
uRun: [OutfoxTV] C:\Program Files\OutfoxTV\OutfoxTV\DesktopContainer.exe
uRun: [GoogleChromeAutoLaunch_4405EC01EA149882435064791BCC4476] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe" --no-startup-window
uRun: [Overwolf] C:\Program Files (x86)\Overwolf\Overwolf.exe -silent
mRun: [USB3MON] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver\Application\iusb3mon.exe"
mRun: [Sound Blaster Cinema] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Sound Blaster Cinema\Sound Blaster Cinema\SBCinema.exe" /r
mRun: [UpdReg] C:\windows\UpdReg.EXE
mRun: [Super-Charger] C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI\Super-Charger\Super-Charger.exe
mRun: [YouCam Mirage] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\YouCam\YCMMirage.exe"
mRun: [YouCam Tray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\YouCam\YouCam.exe" /s
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [Razer Naga Driver] C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Naga\RazerNagaSysTray.exe
mRun: [DivXMediaServer] C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Media Server\DivXMediaServer.exe
mRun: [DivXUpdate] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW
mRun: [PureLeads Tray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\PureLeads\PureLeadsTray.exe"
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\QUALCO~1.LNK - C:\Program Files\Qualcomm Atheros\Killer Network Manager\KillerNetManager.exe
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveAutorun = dword:0
mPolicies-Explorer: NoActiveDesktop = dword:1
mPolicies-Explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = dword:1
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = dword:5
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = dword:3
mPolicies-System: EnableUIADesktopToggle = dword:0
IE: {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - {5F7B1267-94A9-47F5-98DB-E99415F33AEC} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
LSP: %SYSTEMROOT%\system32\BfLLR.dll
LSP: C:\windows\System32\plsapp.dll
Trusted Zone: clonewarsadventures.com
Trusted Zone: freerealms.com
Trusted Zone: soe.com
Trusted Zone: sony.com
TCP: NameServer = 192.168.43.1
TCP: Interfaces\{3081E197-6251-45D4-BE92-5CDFD980840E} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.43.1
TCP: Interfaces\{3081E197-6251-45D4-BE92-5CDFD980840E}\74575637470294E6475627E6564702143636563737 : DHCPNameServer = 10.71.0.1
TCP: Interfaces\{3081E197-6251-45D4-BE92-5CDFD980840E}\D434343575966496 : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{68E1E368-BFE9-447C-9CE3-EF2E8D1C9247} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.42.129
TCP: Interfaces\{D53C79C5-34D3-4C48-92DB-55983F49BB98} : DHCPNameServer = 205.172.19.193 205.172.19.79
TCP: Interfaces\{EA5FD18C-2B91-4F6B-9FFE-250180129BC8} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.100.1
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll
Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
AppInit_DLLs= C:\windows\SysWOW64\nvinit.dll
SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
mASetup: {8A69D345-D564-463c-AFF1-A69D9E530F96} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\34.0.1847.131\Installer\chrmstp.exe" --configure-user-settings --verbose-logging --system-level --multi-install --chrome
x64-BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
x64-BHO: Norton Identity Protection: {AB4C7833-A6EC-433f-B9FE-6B14B1A2F836} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Identity Safe\Engine64\2014.7.0.43\CoIEPlg.dll
x64-TB: Norton Identity Safe Toolbar: {A13C2648-91D4-4bf3-BC6D-0079707C4389} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Identity Safe\Engine64\2014.7.0.43\CoIEPlg.dll
x64-Run: [IAStorIcon] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIconLaunch.exe" "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" 60
x64-Run: [RTHDVCPL] "C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe" -s
x64-Run: [ETDCtrl] C:\Program Files (x86)\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe
x64-Run: [BtServer] "C:\Program Files (x86)\REALTEK\Realtek Bluetooth\BTServer.exe"
x64-Run: [MBCfg64] C:\windows\System32\RunDLL32.exe C:\windows\System32\MBCfg64.dll,RunDLLEntry MBCfg64
x64-Run: [IgfxTray] "C:\windows\System32\igfxtray.exe"
x64-Run: [HotKeysCmds] "C:\windows\System32\hkcmd.exe"
x64-Run: [Persistence] "C:\windows\System32\igfxpers.exe"
x64-Run: [Nvtmru] "C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\nvtmru.exe"
x64-Run: [IntelTBRunOnce] wscript.exe //b //nologo "C:\Program Files\Intel\TurboBoost\RunTBGadgetOnce.vbs"
x64-Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - <orphaned>
x64-Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - <orphaned>
x64-Notify: igfxcui - igfxdev.dll
x64-SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
P2 HiPatchService;Hi-Rez Studios Authenticate and Update Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Hi-Rez Studios\HiPatchService.exe [2014-2-8 9216]
R0 iaStorA;iaStorA;C:\windows\System32\drivers\iaStorA.sys [2013-7-10 678384]
R0 iaStorF;iaStorF;C:\windows\System32\drivers\iaStorF.sys [2013-7-10 28656]
R0 iusb3hcs;Intel(R) USB 3.0 Host Controller Switch Driver;C:\windows\System32\drivers\iusb3hcs.sys [2013-7-12 20464]
R0 nvpciflt;nvpciflt;C:\windows\System32\drivers\nvpciflt.sys [2014-1-4 30496]
R0 RzFilter;RzFilter;C:\windows\System32\drivers\RzFilter.sys [2014-1-9 74432]
R0 SymDS;Symantec Data Store;C:\windows\System32\drivers\NAVx64\1502000.026\SymDS64.sys [2014-5-1 493656]
R0 SymEFA;Symantec Extended File Attributes;C:\windows\System32\drivers\NAVx64\1502000.026\SymEFA64.sys [2014-5-1 1148120]
R1 BfLwf;Qualcomm Atheros Bandwidth Control;C:\windows\System32\drivers\bflwfx64.sys [2013-5-16 66928]
R1 BHDrvx64;BHDrvx64;C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\NortonData\21.2.0.38\Definitions\BASHDefs\20140214.001\BHDrvx64.sys [2014-5-1 1526488]
R1 ccSet_NAV;NAV Settings Manager;C:\windows\System32\drivers\NAVx64\1502000.026\ccSetx64.sys [2014-5-1 162392]
R1 ccSet_NST;Norton Identity Safe Settings Manager;C:\windows\System32\drivers\NSTx64\7DE07000.02B\ccSetx64.sys [2014-5-1 162392]
R1 IDSVia64;IDSVia64;C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\NortonData\21.2.0.38\Definitions\IPSDefs\20140224.002\IDSviA64.sys [2014-5-1 524504]
R1 SymIRON;Symantec Iron Driver;C:\windows\System32\drivers\NAVx64\1502000.026\Ironx64.sys [2014-5-1 264280]
R1 SymNetS;Symantec Network Security WFP Driver;C:\windows\System32\drivers\NAVx64\1502000.026\symnets.sys [2014-5-1 593112]
R2 AvrcpService;AvrcpService;C:\Program Files (x86)\Realtek\Realtek Bluetooth\AvrcpService.exe [2014-1-4 35328]
R2 BTDevManager;BTDevManager;C:\Program Files (x86)\Realtek\Realtek Bluetooth\BTDevMgr.exe [2014-1-4 47104]
R2 Fabs;FABS - Helping agent for MAGIX media database;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\MAGIX Services\Database\bin\FABS.exe [2009-8-27 1253376]
R2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [2013-3-22 15344]
R2 Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface;Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface;C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe [2013-2-13 731648]
R2 Intel(R) ME Service;Intel(R) ME Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\FWService\IntelMeFWService.exe [2013-7-12 131544]
R2 MSI Foundation Service;MSI Foundation Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI\MSI HOUSE\MSIFoundationService.exe [2010-7-16 12800]
R2 MSI_SuperCharger;MSI_SuperCharger;C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI\Super-Charger\ChargeService.exe [2013-7-12 161264]
R2 NAV;Norton AntiVirus;C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\21.2.0.38\NAV.exe [2014-5-1 262968]
R2 NCO;Norton Identity Safe;C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Identity Safe\Engine\2014.7.0.43\NST.exe [2014-5-1 130104]
R2 PlsvcV1;PlsvcV1;C:\Program Files (x86)\PureLeads\PureLeadsSvc.exe [2014-1-23 91936]
R2 PlsvcV2;PlsvcV2;C:\Program Files (x86)\PureLeads\PureLeads.Service.exe [2014-1-23 24352]
R2 Qualcomm Atheros Killer Service;Qualcomm Atheros Killer Service;C:\Program Files\Qualcomm Atheros\Killer Network Manager\BFNService.exe [2013-5-16 503296]
R2 RtkBleServ;RtkBleServ;C:\Program Files (x86)\Realtek\Realtek Bluetooth\RtkBleServ.exe [2014-1-4 42496]
R2 RzKLService;RzKLService;C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Razer Game Booster\RzKLService.exe [2014-1-4 105448]
R2 TurboB;Turbo Boost UI Monitor driver;C:\windows\System32\drivers\TurboB.sys [2012-1-20 16128]
R3 clwvd;CyberLink WebCam Virtual Driver;C:\windows\System32\drivers\clwvd.sys [2011-10-12 31216]
R3 ETD;ELAN PS/2 Port Input Device;C:\windows\System32\drivers\ETD.sys [2013-7-12 365936]
R3 iusb3hub;Intel(R) USB 3.0 Hub Driver;C:\windows\System32\drivers\iusb3hub.sys [2013-7-12 368112]
R3 iusb3xhc;Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver;C:\windows\System32\drivers\iusb3xhc.sys [2013-7-12 786416]
R3 Ke2200;NDIS Miniport Driver for the Killer e2200 PCI-E Ethernet Controller;C:\windows\System32\drivers\e22W7x64.sys [2013-5-16 165824]
R3 MBfilt;MBfilt;C:\windows\System32\drivers\MBfilt64.sys [2013-7-12 32344]
R3 NTIOLib_1_0_3;NTIOLib_1_0_3;C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI\Super-Charger\NTIOLib_X64.sys [2013-7-12 13368]
R3 RTWlanE;Realtek Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E Network Adapter;C:\windows\System32\drivers\rtwlane.sys [2013-7-12 1514568]
R3 RzDxgk;RzDxgk;C:\windows\System32\drivers\RzDxgk.sys [2014-1-9 129472]
R3 RzSynapse;Razer Driver;C:\windows\System32\drivers\RzSynapse.sys [2010-12-16 126464]
RUnknown SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL; [x]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2012-7-9 104912]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2012-7-8 123856]
S2 jhi_service;Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\Jhi_service.exe [2013-7-12 169432]
S2 OutfoxTvService;OutfoxTvService;C:\Program Files\OutfoxTV\OutfoxTvService.exe --> C:\Program Files\OutfoxTV\OutfoxTvService.exe [?]
S2 plsapp;plsapp;C:\Program Files (x86)\PureLeads\plsapp.exe [2014-1-23 3690784]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe [2013-1-8 161536]
S3 FirebirdServerMAGIXInstance;Firebird Server - MAGIX Instance;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\MAGIX Services\Database\bin\fbserver.exe [2008-8-7 3276800]
S3 IEEtwCollectorService;Internet Explorer ETW Collector Service;C:\windows\System32\ieetwcollector.exe [2014-1-6 111616]
S3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;C:\windows\System32\drivers\IntcDAud.sys [2013-7-12 452088]
S3 Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service TCP IP Interface;Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service TCP IP Interface;C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\SocketHeciServer.exe [2013-2-13 820184]
S3 RtkAvrcp;Realtek Bluetooth A/V Remote Control Target;C:\windows\System32\drivers\RtkAvrcp.sys [2013-7-12 61152]
S3 RtkAvrcpCtrlr;Realtek Bluetooth A/V Remote Control Controller Device Driver;C:\windows\System32\drivers\RtkAvrcpCtrlr.sys [2013-7-12 66376]
S3 RtkBtFilter;Realtek Bluetooth Filter Driver;C:\windows\System32\drivers\RtkBtfilter.sys [2013-7-12 535624]
S3 RTSPER;Realtek PCIE Card Reader - PER;C:\windows\System32\drivers\RtsPer.sys [2013-7-12 407112]
S3 rzudd;Razer Keyboard Driver;C:\windows\System32\drivers\rzudd.sys [2013-11-14 149160]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;C:\windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys [2010-11-20 59392]
S3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;C:\windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [2010-11-20 31232]
S3 TurboBoost;Intel(R) Turbo Boost Technology Monitor 2.5;C:\Program Files\Intel\TurboBoost\TurboBoost.exe [2012-1-20 149504]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;C:\windows\System32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2014-1-4 1255736]
S3 WDC_SAM;WD SCSI Pass Thru driver;C:\windows\System32\drivers\wdcsam64.sys [2008-5-6 14464]
.
=============== File Associations ===============
.
ShellExec: SC2Editor.exe: open="C:/Users/Kero/Desktop/StarCraft II/Support/SC2Editor.exe" "%1"
ShellExec: SC2Switcher.exe: open="C:/Users/Kero/Desktop/StarCraft II/Support/SC2Switcher.exe" "%1"
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2014-05-03 03:15:59	--------	dc----w-	C:\SUPERDelete
2014-05-02 21:40:36	--------	d-----w-	C:\ProgramData\IObit
2014-05-02 21:40:08	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Kero\AppData\Roaming\IObit
2014-05-02 21:40:03	--------	dc----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit
2014-05-02 21:35:04	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Kero\AppData\Local\VS Revo Group
2014-05-02 21:05:41	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Kero\AppData\Roaming\TS3Client
2014-05-02 21:04:37	--------	dc----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Teamspeak 3
2014-05-02 08:36:36	--------	d-----w-	C:\windows\System32\drivers\NAVx64\1502000.026
2014-05-02 08:36:36	--------	d-----w-	C:\windows\System32\drivers\NAVx64
2014-05-02 08:36:33	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus
2014-05-02 08:36:22	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\NortonInstaller
2014-05-02 07:15:51	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Kero\AppData\Roaming\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2014-05-02 06:56:26	--------	dc----w-	C:\Program Files\TeamSpeak 3 Client
2014-05-02 05:50:00	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Kero\AppData\Local\Overwolf
2014-05-01 00:53:54	--------	d-----w-	C:\ProgramData\Oracle
2014-05-01 00:46:34	--------	dc----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\LEA
2014-04-30 21:34:37	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Kero\AppData\Local\WinZip
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2014-05-02 08:37:21	177752	----a-w-	C:\windows\System32\drivers\SYMEVENT64x86.SYS
2014-03-04 04:18:12	1148120	----a-r-	C:\windows\System32\drivers\NAVx64\1502000.026\SymEFA64.sys
2014-02-25 02:44:39	162392	----a-r-	C:\windows\System32\drivers\NAVx64\1502000.026\ccSetx64.sys
2014-02-18 01:32:41	593112	----a-r-	C:\windows\System32\drivers\NAVx64\1502000.026\symnets.sys
2014-02-13 01:59:49	875736	----a-r-	C:\windows\System32\drivers\NAVx64\1502000.026\srtsp64.sys
.
============= FINISH: 17:40:32.74 ===============


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

These are the processes running on your computer, not all of them are using ports on your computer.

Please run netstat -a in a command prompt and give the result

mrada


----------



## Kero619 (May 3, 2014)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kero>netstrat
'netstrat' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Kero>netstat

Active Connections

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP 192.168.43.5:50453 ec2-54-243-90-82:https ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:50455 ec2-23-23-225-251:5222 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:50706 accounts:https TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:50729 69.10.30.247:28910 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:50741 beacon-4:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:50742 beacon-4:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:50743 beacon-4:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:50745 199.27.79.175:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:50747 s3-1-w:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:50748 s3-1-w:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:50749 s3-1-w:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:50750 server-54-240-188-219:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:50751  server-54-240-188-219:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:50752 server-54-240-188-219:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:50753 209.118.208.25:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:50754 209.118.208.25:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:50755 209.118.208.25:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:50756 nuq05s01-in-f26:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:50757 nuq05s01-in-f26:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:50758 nuq05s01-in-f26:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:50759 209.116.150.247:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:50760 209.116.150.247:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:50761 209.116.150.247:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:50770 209.118.208.55:https ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:50771 pd-in-f95:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:50772 pd-in-f95:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:50773 pd-in-f95:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:50774 pd-in-f95:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:50775 26-104-223-67-static:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:50777 a23-3-105-153:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:50779 108:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:50780 26-104-223-67-static:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:50781 a63-80-4-225:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:50783 nuq05s02-in-f26:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:50786 nuq05s02-in-f26:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:50787 192.170.157.133:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:50789 pc-in-f84:https ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:50790 lax02s02-in-f10:https ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:50791 nuq05s02-in-f15:https ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:50793 ec2-54-225-200-57:http ESTABLISHED

C:\Users\Kero>


----------



## Kero619 (May 3, 2014)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kero>netstat-a
'netstat-a' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Kero>netstat - a

Displays protocol statistics and current TCP/IP network connections.

NETSTAT [-a] [-b] [-e] [-f] [-n] [-o] [-p proto] [-r] [-s] [-t] [interval]

-a Displays all connections and listening ports.
-b Displays the executable involved in creating each connection or
listening port. In some cases well-known executables host
multiple independent components, and in these cases the
sequence of components involved in creating the connection
or listening port is displayed. In this case the executable
name is in [] at the bottom, on top is the component it called,
and so forth until TCP/IP was reached. Note that this option
can be time-consuming and will fail unless you have sufficient
permissions.
-e Displays Ethernet statistics. This may be combined with the -s
option.
-f Displays Fully Qualified Domain Names (FQDN) for foreign
addresses.
-n Displays addresses and port numbers in numerical form.
-o Displays the owning process ID associated with each connection.
-p proto Shows connections for the protocol specified by proto; proto
may be any of: TCP, UDP, TCPv6, or UDPv6. If used with the -s
option to display per-protocol statistics, proto may be any of:
IP, IPv6, ICMP, ICMPv6, TCP, TCPv6, UDP, or UDPv6.
-r Displays the routing table.
-s Displays per-protocol statistics. By default, statistics are
shown for IP, IPv6, ICMP, ICMPv6, TCP, TCPv6, UDP, and UDPv6;
the -p option may be used to specify a subset of the default.
-t Displays the current connection offload state.
interval Redisplays selected statistics, pausing interval seconds
between each display. Press CTRL+C to stop redisplaying
statistics. If omitted, netstat will print the current
configuration information once.


C:\Users\Kero>

i did finally get steam to work


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

Kero619

the netstat command by itself only displays some of the ports that are being used.Please run

netstat -a


thanks 
Mrada


----------



## Kero619 (May 3, 2014)

is that what you are looking for?


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

no in the second output you typed in 
netstat - a
you need to type in
netstat -a

try copying the command into the cmd window
there is no space inbetween - and a


----------



## Kero619 (May 3, 2014)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kero>netstat -a

Active Connections

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP 0.0.0.0:135 Kero-MSI:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:445 Kero-MSI:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:5357 Kero-MSI:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:17729 Kero-MSI:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:49152 Kero-MSI:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:49153 Kero-MSI:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:49154 Kero-MSI:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:49155 Kero-MSI:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:49156 Kero-MSI:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:2559 Kero-MSI:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:7789 Kero-MSI:0 LISTENING
TCP 192.168.43.5:139 Kero-MSI:0 LISTENING
TCP 192.168.43.5:49178 209.118.208.50:https FIN_WAIT_1
TCP 192.168.43.5:49191 nuq05s01-in-f13:http FIN_WAIT_1
TCP 192.168.43.5:49199 a23-3-105-153:http FIN_WAIT_1
TCP 192.168.43.5:49206 nuq05s02-in-f13:http FIN_WAIT_1
TCP 192.168.43.5:49207 74.121.136.233:http FIN_WAIT_1
TCP 192.168.43.5:49223 beacon-4:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:49253 209.118.208.59:https ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:49257 nuq05s02-in-f11:https ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:49274 26-104-223-67-static:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:49297 209.118.208.34:https LAST_ACK
TCP 192.168.43.5:49299 209.116.150.226:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49303 nuq05s01-in-f2:https ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:49304 nuq05s01-in-f2:https TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49305 209.118.208.50:https ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:49306 209.118.208.50:https TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49307 209.118.208.40:https ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:49308 209.118.208.40:https TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49315 nuq05s02-in-f13:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49316 nuq05s02-in-f13:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49317 ec2-23-23-254-50:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49318 ec2-23-23-254-50:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49319 a23-3-105-193:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49320 a23-3-105-178:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49321 a23-3-105-178:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49322 26-104-223-67-static:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49323 ny1-g014:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49324 ny1-g014:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49328 107.6.106.180:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49329 108.161.189.91:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49330 108.161.189.91:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49332 pd-in-f95:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:49333 pd-in-f95:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:49334 pd-in-f95:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:49336 108:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49337 209.118.208.45:http CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49338 a23-3-105-171:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:49340 209.118.208.45:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49341 a23-3-105-171:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49343 s3-1-w:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:49344 s3-1-w:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49347 nuq05s01-in-f25:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49348 nuq05s02-in-f25:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:49349 216:http CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49351 216:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49352 216:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49353 ec2-54-244-6-240:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49354 ec2-54-244-6-240:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49355 107.6.106.180:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49356 107.6.106.180:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49357 ec2-107-21-1-169:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49358 ec2-107-21-1-169:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49359 nuq05s02-in-f25:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49361 50:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49362 50:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49364 216:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.43.5:49371 209.118.208.39:https ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.43.5:49372 209.118.208.39:https TIME_WAIT
TCP [::]:135 Kero-MSI:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:445 Kero-MSI:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:3587 Kero-MSI:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:5357 Kero-MSI:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:49152 Kero-MSI:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:49153 Kero-MSI:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:49154 Kero-MSI:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:49155 Kero-MSI:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:49156 Kero-MSI:0 LISTENING
UDP 0.0.0.0:500 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:3702 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:3702 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:3702 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:3702 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:4500 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:5355 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:49152 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:56217 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:63489 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:1900 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:48000 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:61769 *:*
UDP 192.168.43.5:137 *:*
UDP 192.168.43.5:138 *:*
UDP 192.168.43.5:1900 *:*
UDP 192.168.43.5:61768 *:*
UDP [::]:500 *:*
UDP [::]:3540 *:*
UDP [::]:3702 *:*
UDP [::]:3702 *:*
UDP [::]:3702 *:*
UDP [::]:3702 *:*
UDP [::]:4500 *:*
UDP [::]:5355 *:*
UDP [::]:49153 *:*
UDP [::]:56218 *:*
UDP [::]:63490 *:*
UDP [::1]:1900 *:*
UDP [::1]:61767 *:*
UDP [fe80::9898:ba4c:2c44:245a%15]:1900 *:*
UDP [fe80::9898:ba4c:2c44:245a%15]:61766 *:*

C:\Users\Kero>


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

try opening the following ports in the windows firewall
TCP= 443; 25000-25099; 30000 – 30099
UDP: 8125; 25000-25099; 30000 – 30099

to open the following ports use this guide 
Open a port in Windows Firewall - Microsoft Windows Help

dont hesitate to reply if you dont understand any of it


mrada


----------



## Kero619 (May 3, 2014)

TCP
443, 25000-25099, 30000–30099
UDP
8125, 25000-25099, 30000–30099
i type this into the specific local ports slot and it keeps saying

the port list is not valid. multiple ports can be entered as a comma-separated list. port numbers must be in the 0-65535 range. port ranges (hyphenated) can be entered. the lower limit of a port range must be less then or equal to the upper limit of the port range.

i can not for the life of me see how i am typing it wrong.


----------



## Kero619 (May 3, 2014)

i just put the ports in 1 at a time and it worked. but still not letting me get on either titanfall or teamspeak 3. they both keep giving me the same errors


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

Okay so that rules out the firewall issue, your antivirus may be blocking the programs from accessing the servers. What antivirus have you got installed?

Mrada


----------



## Kero619 (May 3, 2014)

Norton AntiVirus


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

Okay try allowing the ports i mentioned earlier through the AV, to do this follow this guide but instead of using the ports described in the guide use the ports i mentioned.
Firewall Blocking Program - How to open ports? - Norton Community

if that does not work try temporary disabling your AV and then trying the game, remember to enable it when your done

Mrada


----------



## Kero619 (May 3, 2014)

i disabled it and it still wont work. :sad:


----------



## Kero619 (May 3, 2014)

would multiple inbound rules with the same setting do something? in the advanced firewall settings.


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

Kero619 said:


> would multiple inbound rules with the same setting do something? in the advanced firewall settings.


most likely not, once you have added them once adding them again will not make and further affect.

Because of the fact that this problem has occurred recently and has not been a problem from the beginning it could be another software that is stopping it from accessing the servers. Have you installed any software or made changed to any software shortly before these problems occurring?

Mrada


----------



## Kero619 (May 3, 2014)

i added some addons to another game. but besides that i didnt download or even update anything.
i would be perfectly fine if titanfall didnt work. but i need teamspeak 3 to work.


----------

